# Suche Kursunterlagen für WinCC flexible



## Buffi (17 Dezember 2008)

Habe im Sommer an der HWK München an einen SPS Techniker Kurs teilgenommen. Leider wurden hier keinerlei WinCC flexible Kenntnisse vermittelt. 
Wer kann mir für WinCC flexible Kursunterlagen zur Verfügung stellen bzw. wo kann man kostengünstig (bis 500€) im südostbayerischen Raum einen Kurs besuchen?
Gruß Buffi


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Dezember 2008)

schau mal hier.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...earch.asp?&Query=winccflexible_gettingstarted


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

oder hier http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm modul F6


----------



## Buffi (17 Dezember 2008)

Ist bei den Getting started und in der Ausbildungshilfe alles vorhanden was man benötigt?

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

was benötigt man? 

meiner meinung nach vorallem einen gesunden spieltrieb, der rest ist IMHO in den genannten quellen zu bekommen ... weiterführende literatur ist dann immer erstmal das handbuch


----------



## Klaus.Ka (17 Dezember 2008)

Buffi schrieb:


> Wer kann mir für WinCC flexible Kursunterlagen zur Verfügung stellen bzw. wo kann man kostengünstig (bis 500€) im südostbayerischen Raum einen Kurs besuchen?
> Gruß Buffi


 
bis max 500 € da wirst du keinen kurs nicht finden.... 



vierlagig schrieb:


> was benötigt man?
> 
> meiner meinung nach vorallem einen gesunden spieltrieb, der rest ist IMHO in den genannten quellen zu bekommen ... weiterführende literatur ist dann immer erstmal das handbuch


 

ich erweiter das mal um neugier ....


----------



## ulrichendres (25 Dezember 2008)

hi,

melde dich mal -mit email-adresse-, kann dir vielleicht zugang
zum interaktiven kurs von siemens verschaffen
wenn mein zugang noch geht.


----------



## Buffi (12 Januar 2010)

Hi Ulrich!

Ist dein Angebot noch aktuell?
Gruß Buffi


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2010)

Buffi schrieb:


> Hi Ulrich!
> 
> Ist dein Angebot noch aktuell?
> Gruß Buffi



ui ui ui ... über ein jahr noch über die aktualität eines nicht ganz legalen angebots zu fragen ... weiß grad nicht wo ich das einordnen soll? dumm? dreist? naiv?


----------



## Buffi (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Hatte vor einem Jahr einen schweren Unfall. Letzter Arbeitgeber ist Pleite. Nun suche ich wieder Fuß zu  fassen. 
Gruß


----------

